# Stiff insole for Skate Shoes?



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi guys, hope this is the right place for this question.

I ride primarily AM, but as my skills improve I'm thinking of moving from clipless to, gasp, flat pedals.

Currently using CB's Mallets. Nice wide pedal and the clip in is pretty easy in-out. But if I try to use them unclipped over small jumps, drops etc, my feet slide off too way easily. 

So I'm gonna try flats. With bike shoes you usually want a relatively stiff soled shoe for power transfer going uphill, to keep your feet from getting fatigued, and also for better control on the pedals. Right now I can't drop $100 for a pair of dedicated 5-10's, so the question is, is there an insole insert that can stiffen the flex in skate shoes?

Thanks!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I like high top 40 dollar Nike "Flight" basketball shoes....good grip, protect your ankle bone from rocks....just be sure and not to get the ones with the plastic arch


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I like high top 40 dollar Nike "Flight" basketball shoes....good grip, protect your ankle bone from rocks....just be sure and not to get the ones with the plastic arch


Good call on the Nikes for $40. Might go for those. Just have a closet full of skate shoes I was hoping to shred on some flats pegs.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

it depends for skate shoes.

i uesd to ride wearing some e's leeds they were pretty good
I wouldnt go for any converse-like shoes with wrapped sole they are to flexy

recently ive bean wearing some old low cut hiking shoes there my favorite so far


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

Flip flops:thumbsup:


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

Try the Vans Dunbar.
Nice waffle soles.
The soles are pretty stiff too.


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

Xaero said:


> Try the Vans Dunbar.
> Nice waffle soles.
> The soles are pretty stiff too.


I have a couple pairs of Vans similar style to that- also a DC, which might be the stiffest.

Thanks.


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

spd compatible bmx shoes typically have a stiff sole. ive been wearing a pair of wellgos. i love em except that theyre a really ***** to get on since theres no tongue


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

fishywishy said:


> spd compatible bmx shoes typically have a stiff sole. ive been wearing a pair of wellgos. i love em except that theyre a really ***** to get on since theres no tongue


That's actually what gave me the idea. I have a pair of Shimano MP66- kinda like skate shoes with spd. But pretty stiff compared to normal skate shoes. Problem is, part of the sole is missing for the spd cutout.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

I use stiff soled approach shoes now, nice tacky rubber, good foot hold and can frequently be found for deep discounts.

Used to use skate shoes and 5.10s. Skate shoes suck, they are designed to bend and are made out of crappy rubber. 5.10s are expensive.

http://www.backcountry.com/store/group/100000163/Mens-Approach-Shoes.html#app=price~on_sale+group~100000163+brand~+sortby~+cat~100000009+subcat~21+offset~+on_sale~+page_name~Mens-Approach-Shoes


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

new lotek nightwolks use a much stiffer sole than previous models. look into them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2009)

nike 6.0


----------



## dkelley383 (Jun 9, 2005)

You might look at the 661 ankle biters. I think they are primarily useful as ankle protection, but I would guess they would also stiffen up the sole as well.

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=ade67db3-ffe5-4e37-8a54-52ab28dfe863


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

throw a set of $30 trim-to fit Superfeet in some skate shoes...comfy, will add a little stiffness, and support your arches well at the same time.


----------

